# Hydro not working



## 83cadzilla (10 mo ago)

I had the hydro apart on my cub 1210 (sunstrand) to replace the seals on the swash plate shafts ( shift linkage) everything looked good inside, and it ran strong, but had a leaking seal. Everything back together, and it does nothing when leaver is moved to the forward position , and grinds like standard without the clutch, when moved to the reverse position , what did i do wrong? This is like the 3rd hydro I've had apart, no problems on any others, ???????


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Watch the attached videos, maybe you will spot something that differs from your procedure.


----------



## 83cadzilla (10 mo ago)

Watched Frank's videos many times, cant see anything i did different , thanks


----------

